

Surface Pro lands at Microsoft Store - codegeek
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57567375-92/surface-pro-lands-at-microsoft-store/

======
joenathan
I was going to get a Surface Pro until the reports of 4-5 hours battery life,
instead I got a Samsung ATIV Atom tablet. I've had it for a couple of weeks
now and I'm really liking Windows 8 in this form factor. I find myself
switching to whatever form of input is best suited for the task I am
performing, be it stylus, touch, mouse, virtual or physical keyboard.

I've had a few different Android tablets, going all the way back to the
Gingerbread days and I currently have a tablet running Jelly Bean and I'm not
looking back, the only thing I miss is my Unified Remote app.

~~~
jdsfighter
I'm pretty sure I'll be buying one in the near future, regardless of the
battery. I have a full featured Windows 8 laptop (Samsung Chronos 7) for most
of my high end uses, and the ability for the Pro to literally double as a
Cintaq tablet is phenominal.

Granted, if the device suceeds, you can rest assured next year they'll have
somehow magically doubled battery life and release a new model.

